# URGENT! Baby goat too weak to stand! Milarch farms waiting/kidding thread 2020



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

To be honest I don’t know how to start this. Last year was really rough, 2 mommas got sick, 1 momma died. Bellamea had pregnancy toxemia, this caused her to have her babies very prematurely, because they were premature, 3 out of the 4 died. Ella had toxic mastitis. Jasmin died from something that happened during birth, we’re not completely sure, vet didn’t get to us in time, they said it was most likely a blood clot that formed while she was giving birth and made its way to her heart and stopped her heart. However, I am happy to report that Ella and Bellamea have both made full recoveries and are now retired from having any more babies. We are also taking steps to prevent against any more pregnancy toxemia aka ketosis in any of our ladies this year. 

Even though last year was so hard and really emotional for all of us, I am so excited for this years babies. It seems like with all the craziness going on in the world right now, my goats are my happy place. The babies are still a little over a month away, our first momma is due on May 4th. I am anxiously awaiting their arrival. 

I would like to know; what do you guys do to make the time pass faster when waiting for your babies? Do you play any little games? Do you start a countdown? Or do you simply try and keep your mind off of it until it’s baby time?

We have 9 goats that will be having babies this year. 3 of them are FF! Our old girls that have kidded many times on this farm are: TJ, Skittles, Pepper, Hosanna, Hibiscus, and Jones. The three that have not kidded yet are June, Kahlua, and Toast.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I really hope this years better than the last for you!

Pictures are great ... reading and re-reading the does secret code of honor is always good for a chuckle...
Generally I just love on my goats and make sure they are up on their selenium and copper and hoof trims until the last couple weeks and they're too big ...then I get Kidding areas ready and lose sleep...
Can't wait to meet your girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> I really hope this years better than the last for you!
> 
> Pictures are great ... reading and re-reading the does secret code of honor is always good for a chuckle...
> Generally I just love on my goats and make sure they are up on their selenium and copper and hoof trims until the last couple weeks and they're too big ...then I get Kidding areas ready and lose sleep...
> Can't wait to meet your girls


Thanks! I'm going to try to get pictures up in the next couple of days. We'll see how it goes, most of my goats are not the most photogenic lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well..by goats not cooperating with the camera poseing..is one thing to help.pass the time..:clapping: I had several does to kidd this year. So I was always taking backend shots, udder shots and laughing at myself. Waiting is hard. But keeping us informed of how things are going made it easier for me. 
I do pray your kidding season is much easier on you and your does this year. Bless your heart. Just keep the pictures coming..and we will keep cheering you on.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Okay so I got picture of my girls tonight. Most of them are not the best lol. My girlies keep wanting to sniff the camera every time I try to get a good photo of them!

First up is my girl Hosanna, I could not believe that she got so close to me and even let me pet her! We usually call her our "spooky" goat because she gets spooked easily and she's pretty skittish. Apparently her hormones are making her a friendly girl today.










Next is Jones, I struggled to take a picture of her and ended up with 90% nose photos.










Here's Pepper, or as I like to call her, Pepsi.


















This is Hibiscus. Also a bonus photo of Hibiscus when she was at the fair 2 years ago.


















Next up is Miss Skittles. Skittles was named for the red dot on her back, which some people think looks like a skittle.


















Our last veteran doe is TJ.










I had to post a nose photo lol. One more of TJ.










Now for the FF's. First this is June, she is a quad along with Jones.


















Here's Toast.










Last but certainly not least is Kahlua. We are not 100% sure that she's pregnant but she was in with the buck for a long time and it seems like she has not come into heat since then so we're very hopeful.










She did not want her picture taken at all! She ran over to be with the cows, apparently she was trying to hide from me lol. This is the best picture I could get of her.

So there are all of our expectant mommas. We can not wait for the babies to be born!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw they're beautiful girls. I can't wait to see their kids...they'll be adorable


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You did Good!:great:
Now we have seen their happy faces. So now the fun part...try getting body shots& udder filling shots! Yeaaahhhh soooo much fun! (headsmash) you get to chase them around and try to get a picture of something that we can tell what it is...:funnytech: thats a good way..to keep track of your does. Their body score. Their coats for selenium. And watch their overall health. Pretty soon your showing us pics of:kid3::kid3::kid2::kid2::kid::kid::kid:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Good news!! Okay no body and backend pics yet. It’s been very rainy and we haven’t gotten any opportunities to take pics yet. But the good news is, we’re pretty positive Kahlua is pregnant. She doesn’t like to be touched a ton so we couldn’t feel her stomach to see if we could feel babies, which was frustrating. However, tonight she was eating hay and I was able to give her udder a quick feel, her udder pretty much filled up my hand, which is not very big, but she is still a little more than 5 weeks out from kidding. I am very excited and wanted to share this update with all of you, body and backend pics should be coming tomorrow.(Fingers crossed)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay...now get that camera ready...remember all the good parts...lol lol good luck!(pic)


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Okay so I have discovered that I am not very good at taking udder pictures. The quality on these photos aren't very good, my ladies are very hairy right now and do not have very full udders. Side note, we had a big rainstorm here last night/this morning so some of the girls are wet. Don't worry they have a big barn with plenty of space that they can go into they just choose not to because they're goats and they like to play in the rain apparently.

First up is Toast, she is 1/2 Kiko and 1/2 Boer. Her udder is pretty small right now but we're still a little ways out from having babies and she's a FF.


















Next is June, all Boer. She is also a first timer and has a small udder.


















Here is our last first timer, Kahlua, she is also 1/2 Kiko 1/2 Boer. I couldn't even get an udder shot of her because there's so much fur and so little udder lol.










Here's Pepper, she's 1/2 Boer 1/2 Alpine.


















Next is TJ, full Boer.


















Jones, also full Boer.


















Here are pictures of Skittles, she is full Boer as well.


















Hibiscus, full Boer.


















Last is Hosanna, she is 3/4 Boer and 1/4 Alpine.


















That's everyone. I am not very good at this. Thankfully we only have 5 weeks until so I won't have to keep doing this much longer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey you did pretty good. But for the Next 5 weeks....alot of changes are gonna happen. And you wanted to know how we get through the time before kidds?!!! You are experiencing it! And do you have all your records up to date? All the papers filled out? See...all this fun stuff! 
Your girls look good! Im glad you have a barn. Got all your kidding pens ready?


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

All my records are up to date, we don’t have registered animals so no papers like that to fill out, pens aren’t up yet, we usually use calf hutches in our barn for kidding pens so it is very easy to move them in.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wrll you are just too efficient! :funnytech:
Im trying to think of all the fun things to do... before they kidd. And youve already done them..
(dance)


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I’m mostly just taking cute pictures and videos, I like to feel the babies move in my does that are calm enough to let me feel them, I give them lots of pets, hoof trims, good feed and water, and I wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Okay, a little update. June does not appear bred. Aghh! We are starting to believe that she is a freemartin. We tried to breed her last year but she never got pregnant so we figured it’s okay, she’s still young, we’ll try again next year. She was part of a set of quads, 2 girls and 2 boys. June and one of her brothers Jack Jack looked identical. The boys got sold and we got a report from their new owner that his testicles never grew at all. His brother was fine and is now used for a breeding buck but for some reason he never matured, we didn’t think that much of it until we discovered that June does not appear to be pregnant. She looks like she’s getting larger but she does not feel like she has an udder. She was with the buck for 3 1/2 months so maybe she caught on a later cycle but it’s not looking promising. Other than that everyone is doing well and we are currently 20 days out from having babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, you could have the vet look at the one to determine that.

Glad everything else is going well.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I have an exciting update! We are in the thick of kidding season right now. The first goat kidded and it's was.......Hosanna! She had twins, one boy and one girl at 5am on May 5th. Next came Skittles, she kidded at noon on May 5th. She had triplet girls. Then we had to wait a couple of days for the next goat to kid. On May 8th Jones had twin boys, unfortunately one of the boys ended up passing, but the live boy is doing great. TJ kidded next on May 9th, she had 2 boys. Later that day Pepper kidded, she had triplet boys. This morning we got a surprise when I walked out to the barn and Toast kidded. She didn't look close to kidding at 5:30, but at 10:30 she had 2 live babies on the ground and she had passed her placenta. Toast kidded twins, one buck and one doe.

Hosanna's babies. 
This is her doe, Mo. 








This is her buck, MJ.









Skittles babies. 
First born doe, Marzipan.








Second born doe, Manita. 








Third doe, Manzela. 








They are named after Mexican candy. They were born on Cinco de Mayo and their mom is named after candy.

Jones's baby boy. He does not have a name yet. 









I don't have photos of TJ's babies. Their names are Monoceros (the unicorn constellation) and Musca (the fly constellation) I'll get some photos of them soon.

I don't have photos Pepper's babies either. I'll get some photos of them soon, they don't have names yet either.

Here are Toast's babies. There names are Monkey and Muffin. The darker one is the buck, Monkey. 
View attachment 181047


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well will you look at all those precious kidds!:great: Congrats!! They all seem to be doing great! Im sorry you lost one..but what a great improvement from last time! So are you feeling better about kidding now?:clapping: Are you busy snuggling all those new babies? :hug:Im soooo happy for you! (woot)And i want to see more pictures of the new babies you didnt get k? Congrats!!!:wow::wow:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow you've definitely been busy! Congrats! They are beautiful! I love how rich their coloring is, they look great!


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I have 2 updates, one is great and the other is not so great. We lost baby Muffin. She was doing really good last night and seemed like a normal baby goat, and this morning she had passed. We were shocked and frustrated and sad when we found her and we tried to save her but she was gone. It’s really hard to not blame yourself when something like this happens. I know it’s not my fault but it’s really hard to actually believe that sometimes. There is no way that I could be out there 24 hours a day to make sure that nothing goes wrong and even then it could have been something internal that killed her that I couldn’t have prevented even with round the clock supervision. Days like this are really hard. I just need to remind myself that compared to last year things are going amazing. We have 12 healthy babies and 6 healthy mommas. It’s hard to be positive and still want to go out there and take care of them the best you possibly can when stuff like this happens but it’s part of life. However, seeing the other babies snuggled up with their siblings and their moms makes everything worth it. Okay, done with the sad news. My exciting news is that we think June is pregnant! She was in with the buck for multiple months and we believe that she just came into heat at a later date. She doesn’t really want to be messed with right now so it’s hard to feel for anything but I did feel her udder briefly and it felt there might be a little something there. I also felt her belly and it felt like there was a baby on her left side by her hip, which is where babies sit for any other goat that’s had babies here. I’m not great at feeling for udders but I am pretty good at feeling for babies and I do believe she has babies in her. I wish I could just get a vet out here to confirm but it’s really expensive and we don’t have the funds to call a vet out to the farm for something small like that, especially during these times. This is still an improvement from last years kidding season and I am so thankful for all the healthy babies and moms. When I start feeling down I just need to snuggle up with one of the babies and remember that it can and has been worse and that in a couple years this will feel like nothing. I will be posting more pictures later, I couldn’t get a picture of TJ’s boys because they were sleeping back in a dark calf hutch but I do have some pictures of Pepper’s boys so I will post those. Thanks for letting me rant and continually providing support and encouragement through all of this, it means a lot.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Here are Pepper's boys. 
















None of those cuties have names yet.

I found a photo of TJ and her babies, it's not very good. It's from the day they were born, it'll do for now but I'll got some nice ones later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

They are all so beautiful! Have you added them to the 2020 Kidding Talley? :inlove:


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Here are some pictures of TJ's babies. 

























Here are some bonus pictures.









This is Bellamea. She is retired now but really loved having babies and raising them. She actually adopted a baby who's mother died last year without any coaxing. Bellamea is retired because last year she had quads. Her quads were born premature due to her having pregnancy toxemia aka ketosis. Because the babies were premature 3/4 ended up dying and the toxemia almost killed Bellamea. She missed her babies so she adopted our orphan Laika and raised her along with her son Lorquin like one of her own kids. Bellamea is also nearing 10 (we think, she wasn't born on our farm) so she is retirement age but she really misses having babies. Now Bellamea spends her days with her daughters June and Jones, and she "babysits" her grandson(Jones's baby boy) and the rest of the babies.









This is Ella. She is laying with her forever baby Kiara aka Kiki. Ella got toxic mastitis last year which almost killed her. (Again, last year was rough) Thankfully we caught her issue early and we were able to get her treatment right away. The treatment was enough to save her, but not enough to save her udder. Her udder ended up developing a bunch of scar tissue and part of her teat on one side died and fell off due to the infection. (Gross, right?) Like Bellamea, Ella really loves babies and really wants to have a baby, and although she does not have the ability to feed a baby anymore, she does have lots of love for babies. Ella spends her day's with her daughter Kiki(White with horns, the goat who Ella is resting her head on), and spends as much time with the babies as possible.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> Here are some pictures of TJ's babies.
> View attachment 181085
> 
> View attachment 181087
> ...


They are all so cute together. :inlove:
I'm sorry to hear that you have had so much trouble with Bellamea and Ella. They are beautiful does and I'm sure they appreciate at being near the other does' babies. You've done the best you could for them. And, they are doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Theres something about looking at pictures of mama goats laying in the sun resting with all the little ones close by.that is calming to.me. We all have our trial times with goats. It is very painful to lose a baby goat. It does sucker punch you right in the heart. And then the times of just watching them as they grow. Or seeing how the herd improves with just a little change of care. Can make you feel grateful and fullfilled. Life is cruel & precious. We understand. You have done a great job . The babies are adorable & the mamas are healthy. So enjoy this snuggle time. Cherish it. It makes the world right again.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh sorry for got to ask. Is that a heart on the back of 1 of T.J.s babies?


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh sorry for got to ask. Is that a heart on the back of 1 of T.J.s babies?


Yes, it is. It's a little bit lopsided so we thought it looked like little bitty wings, that's why he's named after the fly constellation, Musca. We usually just call him Moosey.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> Yes, it is. It's a little bit lopsided so we thought it looked like little bitty wings, that's why he's named after the fly constellation, Musca. We usually just call him Moosey.


That's adorable! :inlove: He is precious.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Okay guys I need help! We found our baby Marzipan out in the goat pen very weak and unable to stand. Her stomach feels empty. She’s still breathing pretty good and has loud cries. It’s hot today, about 80°, which happened very suddenly, it hasn’t been more than 60° for the past week. She’s in the house now and I took her temperature, it was 100.4° I don’t know how she could be cold when it’s so hot outside but if she hasn’t gotten milk then she would be cold. I saw her nursing last night, she is a triplet but she’s 3 weeks old and her mom has good milk. Anyways she’s laying on a heating pad with towels to heat her up. What else should I do. Give her milk replacer once she’s warm? B-12? Thiamine? Let me know what I need to do. I’ll post lots of updates and I’m sure I’ll ask lots of questions. Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Get her warmed up
B complex sub q
Pinch of cayenne pepper in honey to help perknher up

Milk mom or give whole cows milk, not replacer once her temp is up


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

happybleats said:


> Get her warmed up
> B complex sub q
> Pinch of cayenne pepper in honey to help perknher up
> 
> Milk mom or give whole cows milk, not replacer once her temp is up


Sounds good. Why not milk replacer though? I won't give her replacer, I'm just curious as to why not.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Replacer is hard on a lot of babies and a lot of folks have lost kids using it. With the whole cows milk put 1/8tsp of baking soda in the first bottle of the day. Since her dam has enough milk,can't you milk out enough to feed her once she's 101* she will probably nurse once she's warm ...can you hold her to make sure she gets a good long drink? Mommas milk is the best thing for her, also if you don't want rejection problems keeping kid smelling like mom is the best way to keep everyone together.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

We can try to milk her out. I don’t have a problem with her being rejected by her mom because we could just make her a bottle baby. I’m home all day so it wouldn’t be that big of an issue. We’ll still try and milk her out though. She did pee. I held her up to see if she would stand and she wouldn’t stand but she did pee.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

She’s got her eyes open now, she wouldn’t even open her eyes when I got her inside. Her belly is making a sloshing sound though. When I pick her up it sounds like her belly has a bunch of liquid moving back and forth. Her belly feels empty though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you have cd antitoxin? 
Give a pinch of baking soda asap


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

slushy belly maybe floppy kid...how old is she?


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

She is 3 weeks old. What is cd antitoxin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cd antitoxin helps rid the body of toxins that build when bellies not well. Undigested milk, enterotoxemia, poison plants and so forth. 
Its an important medication to keep on hand.
You can use milk of magnesia at 1/4cc per pound. This will flush toxins out.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I’m starting to think she does have floppy kid syndrome, what do I do to treat her?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With floppy kid..we don't want to give milk for 24 to 36 hours

Milk of magnesia 1/4 cc per pound every 4-6 hours to flush toxins
Cd antitoxin if you had it
Banamine can help gut pain but should not be given if her temp is low
Warm Enema can help move things along if baby does not respond to treatment
Some give a sulfa drug orally to kill the bacteria in the gut. SMZ or Neomyxin
Some use baking soda in water given small amounts over a period of time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keep close eye on her temp. Feed her warm electrolytes in place of milk. 

Its hard with holding milk from a hungry baby but FKS is caused by undigested milk..so we don't want to add more to the trouble.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

She must have floppy kid syndrome, I gave her baking soda and she swallowed it and is acting more perky and lively then she ever has since we brought her inside. She is really grinding her teeth as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Clarebear123456 said:


> She must have floppy kid syndrome, I gave her baking soda and she swallowed it and is acting more perky and lively then she ever has since we brought her inside. She is really grinding her teeth as well.


That is encouraging. Grinding teeth can be from her tummy hurting. Banamine would help if her temp is good. I would give 1/4 cc sub q


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you so much. I don’t believe I have milk of magnesia. cd antitoxin is CD/T, correct? If so we have that and we can give her some. I can try and go get some Pedialyte. I will continue to give her baking soda, I’ll try to give it to her in a bottle, if that doesn’t work we’ll tube her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cd antitoxin is not the same as cd&t


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

One is antitoxin and the other xd &t is a toxoid vaccine. The vaccine will not help her right now. 
Cd antitoxin goes in and starts working right away. Cd&T takes 2 weeks to be gone building protection and will still beed a booster to be most effective


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can use the baking soda method in place of milk of magnesia.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

When I google search cd antitoxin this is the thing that pops up. We have this. This is what I call CD/T. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No..that is cd and t. Toxoid...not the same


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its getting hard to find. Jefferes didn't have it when I placed an order a few days ago

Really wish they change the name. It can be so confusing, cd antitoxin or cd&t


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I don’t have any of that. I can give her some cd & t if that would help but if not we’re out of luck in terms of antitoxin. Should I give her any vitamins. Bo-Se? B-12? Thiamine?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cd&t won't help right now . 
B complex won't hurt.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I have a good update! I just took her temperature and it is at 101.3°, she also just drank a good amount of Gatorade. I couldn’t get Pedialyte so I used Gatorade, we’ve had good luck using that with older goats when they are sick so I gave her some and she drank it, I also gave her some more baking soda water, she didn’t like that so much but she did drink some. She is doing better, I walked up to her and gave her a pet and when she heard me her head popped up and she looked around. She is doing much better, still very floppy, but much better.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you give her B complex? Thiamine is in the treatment for floppy kid syndrome. If you don't have straight Thiamine, give the B complex.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news. Glad she is responding.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I’m starting to think she doesn’t have floppy kid syndrome but actually she had a heat stroke. I went over to give her some pets and check on her and she hopped up, took a big pee, and started acting normal so I took her out into my front yard and she started to play and eat grass. I looked up the symptoms of heat stroke and they are very similar to that of floppy kid syndrome. I’m going to put her with her mom and see what happens because she’s acting like a normal goat after 5 hours of treatment. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Glad to hear she is doing better. (thumbup)
From what I've read, FKS only appears in kids 3-10 days old. Has anybody else read this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is doing well!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

